# Colourful Personality Chart



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Wow! I found this after some sleuthing around:










It's so cool, right? All colourful and organised. I guess it satisfies my Te or something. I'm going to memorise this! Man, I love bright stuff like this. And I get the urge to draw lines widening out from the structured picture, for some reason. Add my own notes.

MAYBE I should have my own personality notebook. I already have four notebooks though. Hm, this requires some thought.

How should I say what I feel?

I'm feeling a little guilty when I study too deeply into MBTI because it's starting to feel like a lifehack. I usually listen to people talk and just... naturally respond. But nowadays I catch myself.... changing my style a bit. Like verbalising my thoughts and feelings towards more to other people in general. I usually just show it in my actions, so.... I don't know. When someone needs a listening ear, I usually help other people instinctively, but nowadays I've been influenced to try and see if some other advice might work, like if they're INTJ, I try to explain my feelings more clearly and logically?

Is this bad or good? I don't want to box people up into 16 neat categories because each person is much more complex than that.

What if I turn into some classifying machine and go around just slotting people into their labels and not caring about them!? :shocked: Or I make stupid assumptions based on type? I would hate to change my behaviour and manipulate people to get them to do what I want, even in the name of "good".

Hmmmm... But, well, the MBTI has let me see how some characters are written in books much clearer. It suddenly just "clicks" OH SO THAT'S WHY THEY ACTED THAT WAY. Or OH SO THAT'S WHY THOSE TWO CHARACTERS HAVE THE SAME "feel" to them, even though they're in totally unrelated works.

I really think this will help me write more multi-faceted characters. I think what I've been doing before is to try and use inspiration from outside to make a character. Like basing them on a name, picture, music or even colour. Then I build a personality from there. It's worked quite okay so far, but I don't always "feel" the same amount for each character. Wouldn't it be great if I did? I think there would be more life to them.

I think that if I can manage to internalise the chart, I'll be able to create more varieties in characters and really get a feel for them. I think that's okay, right? I don't have to apply it in everyday life yet. There's no conflict of ethics there since the characters are my creation anyway and I can choose how I make them and what happens to them and it doesn't affect anyone else in meat space.

YES! That's what I'll do!

So, first step would be to memorise the functions and know their E and I differences super well. Then, second step would be to apply that to the different types and memorise that down. Third would be to probably look at some fictional characters and relate them to the different types. Or maybe I can do that in conjunction with the second step?

Yeah, I think I need a personality notebook. Probably better to make it digital first until I've collated the summaries I really want, then write it down in physical form so I can read and refer and link up ideas.

I'm sure I can find a suitable one from my bursting drawer of notebooks. I swear I attract free notebooks like some tree magnet. I don't even know where I got some of them from.


----------

